# Go back to multi user



## yoxter (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi,

*M*y PC froze and restarted and after it starts in single user mode and  I tried.

*U*se *su* and after *halt* and the PC gives me a problem with USB devices and *shutdown now* same.

sorry for my english.

thanks.


*I* am using FreeBSD 9.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2012)

What errors did you get?


----------



## yoxter (Mar 3, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What errors did you get?



*T*hanks for your answer.

I get this error:


```
usbus0 : port reset timeout
uhub_reattach_port  : port 2 reset failes error : usen_usb_err_timeout 

uhun_reattach _port : device problem (usb_err_timeout) disabling port 2

usbus0 : port reset : timeout
```

Di *I* need to reinstall?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 3, 2012)

What USB devices are attached? Have you unmounted them before their removal from the machine? If it is a fixed disk, does it have its own power supply? If its filesystem cannot be *fsck*'d, have you run *fsck_ffs /dev/da..* on it? And maybe more information about all the hardware and the entire sequence of problem(s)... Apologies if the questions are not relevant in this case.


----------

